# Home made fly cutter



## jdedmon91 (Jul 29, 2018)

I made up for my self a homemade fly cutter. I videotaped it so here is the build 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddickey (Jul 29, 2018)

Whee did you get the LH cutter?


----------



## tweinke (Jul 29, 2018)

Nice Job! And thank you for the videos!


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jul 29, 2018)

ddickey said:


> Whee did you get the LH cutter?



I picked it up off eBay. Just a Chinese tool holder. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 29, 2018)

Try using a spiral flute taps for power tapping, they seem to work well at least for me. And the tap looked like it was wobbling in the chuck. Nice job on the fly cutter , your next one try angling the cutter slot it'll relieve some of the cutter angle in contact with the work. Fun to experiment with different shapes of fly cutters .


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jul 29, 2018)

Silverbullet said:


> Try using a spiral flute taps for power tapping, they seem to work well at least for me. And the tap looked like it was wobbling in the chuck. Nice job on the fly cutter , your next one try angling the cutter slot it'll relieve some of the cutter angle in contact with the work. Fun to experiment with different shapes of fly cutters .



Your correct about the wobble or maybe a slight misalignment in the tap. I regretted not using my hand tapping machine. 

On the relief. The tool I used is a facing tool using the opposite corners of the CNMG 432. These tools have relief built in both directions. This is why I chose it for the tool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

